# Frank Shamrock vs. Ken Shamrock!!!



## AceHBK (Oct 17, 2008)

Well it has finally been signed and confirmed.
Frank and Ken will finally get it on in the ring in March or April of 2009.

Is this a must watch fight?
What will be better, the events/smack being said leading up to the fight or the fight itself?


----------



## MJS (Oct 17, 2008)

Hmm...this is going to be interesting.  Any idea what event they'll be fighting in?  ie: UFC, etc


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Oct 17, 2008)

I would like to hear the pre fight smack talk!!

Ken:"Psst I recall when he use to wet the bed."

Frank:"I stole his girlfriend"

I wonder if their parents will be watching.


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Oct 17, 2008)

I can't wait to see what excuse Ken uses to back out of the fight!


----------



## Kwan Jang (Oct 17, 2008)

There has been a lot of bad blood between these two for a long time, so expect some trash talking. Add to that Frank's "public persona" that he uses to help sell tickets and it will probably get too deep for your hip boots. I can almost guarantee that this won't be a UFC event considering the way Frank feels about Dana and co. Plus, if you look at the money Frank was able to make with other promoters, like Scott Coker's STRIKEFORCE event against Cung Le, compared to what other former UFC champs make under Dana, I would opt for something besides UFC too.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Oct 17, 2008)

Since I'm bored and have a mild morbid curiosity about it, does anyone know just exactly when/what sparked the "bad blood" between them?


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 17, 2008)

From what I can tell, it started when the two of them were adopted.  They apparently never really got along well, even as kids.  This is based on my recollections of interviews with both ken and Frank.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## thetruth (Oct 17, 2008)

Frank will destroy ken.   Ken is just too old and has no where near the abilities Randy possess'.    Ken will get seriously hurt one of these days.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah...he might get his eye cut.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 17, 2008)

You know it will be an interesting fight even if they are both past there prime.  The bad blood and familial issues will make for some interesting drama.

Still I do not think this fight is in Ken's best interest.  The reason for that is that Ken is farther past his prime than even Frank is.


----------



## Nolerama (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm just interested in what kind of MMA game they'll each play. Will they stand up and exchange blows, or duke it out in a grappling game?

Personally, I'd like to see a ton of ground and pound, lots of sweeps, and a tired submission in the final round... But then again, that's how I'd like to see a lot of MMA matches.


----------



## Odin (Oct 20, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> I would like to hear the pre fight smack talk!!
> 
> Ken:"Psst I recall when he use to wet the bed."
> 
> ...


 
From what i remember Frank no longer talks to their adopted dad, i believe Ken still does, its one of the reasons they dont talk.

A couple years ago i would have liked to see this now im not so sure....hopefully after its over they will see eye to eye again.


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 20, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> You know it will be an interesting fight even if they are both past there prime.  The bad blood and familial issues will make for some interesting drama.
> 
> Still I do not think this fight is in Ken's best interest.  The reason for that is that Ken is farther past his prime than even Frank is.


I don't think it'll be a good fight -- for exactly those some reasons!  It'll very likely degenerate to a brawl, rather than a good, clean fight.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 20, 2008)

It will be interesting to watch, but as the father of two sons, it is heartbreaking.

AoG


----------

